# What Crypts to choose?



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi I am in the process of planning a new tank i'll be going for a jungle type look the tank will be around 200L and quite tall. 

I am planning on adding a few types of crypts the main type will be crypt balansae or retrospiralis can anyone tell me what the difference is between these two plants. Also i would like help on choosing a few small crypt not tiny like parva, but something that stays under say 10cm i'll be looking for about three different types with a variation of colours and leaf shape, above all they have to be interesting ones.

Many tanks


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Retrispiralis has thinner leaves than balansae - much.

Aponogetifolia have leaves like balanse but much wider. They all get big.

for medium sized plants wendtii, willissi, walkeri, undulatus - there all have spear shaped leaves. Pontiderifolia has heart shaped leaves like a hosta and doesn't get too huge.

These should all be easy and available. There's lots more but some can be touchy.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. crispatula balansae is somewhat easier to get and to grow than retrospiralis. It may be a little bigger, too. A good crypt that doesn't usually get over 10 cm is C. x willisii (old names: c. nevilii or C. lucens). The wendtii variety, green gecko (also known as C. x wendtii) is also an emerald green compact plant with purplish coloring at the base and midrib of the leaves.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I recently started with crypts and got some Wendtii types as they were listed as for beginners. The three I bought all have different colors. One is reddish, one solid green, and another is green with brown streaks. This last one is my favorite.


----------

